# Fertigteich mit unüblichem Rand, was nun ?



## Ralf Montreal (9. Mai 2008)

Liebe Teichfreunde,
nun ist der gebrauchte Fertigteich auch Dank eurer Tips erfolgreich eingebaut, nun gehts vom grob ins feimotorische.
Als Anfänger habe ich den Eindruck, das der Teichrand eine eher ungewöhnliche "Form" hat.
Den Abschluss bildet ein waagerechter, 10 cm breiter Rand (s.Fotos).
Ich kenne von Fertigteichen nur gewölbte Ränder.
Eigentlich wollte ich den Rand mit Ufermatte belegen, mache mir jetzt aber Gedanken über die eventuelle Dochtwirkung.
Sollte ich den äußersten Rand vielleicht erst mit einem kleinen Silikonwulst belegen um dies zu vermeiden ?
Oder den waagerechten Rand mit Steinfolie bekleben und erst ab der Senkrechten mit Ufermatte anfangen ?

Was haltet ihr davon, den kompletten Teich mit Ausnahme des Bodens mit Ufermatte auszulegen, damit ich nicht aufs schwarze GFK gucken muss ?

Filtern möchte ich den Teich gerne durch einen Pflanzfilter.
Dazu habe ich hier schon eine Menge gefunden, eventuell baue ich mir das zweigeteilte Becken selber aus GFK, um die Randform des Teiches aufnehmen zu können. 

Nun frage ich mich, wie sich die benötigte Pumpe am Teichgrund optisch kaschieren lässt ?

Bevor es zu viele Fragen in einem Beitrag werden, mache ich lieber erst mal Schluss...und bedanke mich schon einmal herzlich im Voraus für eure Tips !
Gruß aus Hamburg, Ralf


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigteich mit unüblichem Rand, was nun ?*

Hallo Ralf,

also ich finde die Form sehr schön.  

Aber so mitten in den Rasen gesetzt, wirkt er recht nackig.

Wenn du den Rand mit irgendwelchen Steinplatten (Bruchstein) abdeckst, noch einiges an Wasser rein läßt und viele Pflanzen in die Randzone pflanzt, kann es ein richtiges Schmuckstück werden.

Sind die Pflanzen mal gewachsen, sieht man vom schwarzen GFK eh nix mehr.

Als Substrat würde ich Sand/Lehm nehmen und mit Kiesel (mittlere Körnung) abgedecken.
Die Steinplatten leicht überstehen lassen.

Und noch ein paar Sträucher od. Gräser rund um den Teich pflanzen.

Das wäre mein Vorschlag.  

Filter braucht man nicht zwingend - und damit auch keine Pumpe - , es sei denn, du willst ( wie soviele ) später mal Fische in den Teich setzen.


----------



## Ralf Montreal (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigteich mit unüblichem Rand, was nun ?*

Hallo Eugen,
herzlichen Dank für Deine Tips !
Der Teich ist erst seit 3 Tagen in der Erde und da wir den kompletten Garten mit Rollrasen belegt haben wurde dabei erst einmal komplett drumherum ausgelegt.
So soll es nicht bleiben, ich stelle mir einen weiteren, kleinen
Planzfilterteich vor, der den Rand ca. 1/3 umsäumt.
Bruchsteinplatten wären sicherlich eine praktikable Lösung,
nur hätte ich gerne einen optisch weniger deutlichen "Bruch" zum Rasen und dem Filterteich.
Die noch zu einzupflanzenen Pflanzen werden sicherlich einen Teil des Randes verdecken, aber die Lücken ... 
Deshalb kam ich auf grüne Ufermatte, hänge aber an dem eventuellen Prob. mit der Kapilarwirkung, da der Rand ja flach ist.
Mal ganz blöd gefragt, gibt es vielleicht eine spezielle, ungiftige Farbe, mit der ich den Rand grün "verzieren" könnte.
Ob sich im Teich im Laufe der Zeit Algen an das schwarze GFK setzen ? Dann wüsste ich schon einmal, dass ich die Ufermatte nicht bis zum Boden verlegen würde.
Die Fragen gehen nicht aus...

Beste Grüße, Ralf


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigteich mit unüblichem Rand, was nun ?*

Hallo Ralf,

schau mal [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2/]hier[/URL] bzw. das ganze Thema.

Wichtig ist vor allem, dass Du beim Einbau der Ufermatte keine Verbindung zum Rasen/Erdreich herstellst. Der Teich würde ordentlich Wasser verlieren.


----------



## Ralf Montreal (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigteich mit unüblichem Rand, was nun ?*

Hallo Anett,

die Fotos aus der Miniteich-Abteilung stimmen mich zuversichtlich, einiges ist wirklich sehr hübsch !
Ich versuche es wohl mit grüner Ufermatte und einzelnen Steinen.
Zur Sicherheit setze ich einen kleinen Silikonwulst an den Rand des Randes.
Nun bleibt noch die Frage nach dem Verschönern der schwarzen Seitenwände im Teich.
Ufermatte bis ganz nach unten ?
Mit dem Anblick der Pumpe am Grund leben oder eine Kaschierung austüfteln ?
Schlauch und Kabel oben über den Rand laufen lassen oder
tiefer im Teich durch die Wand führen ?
Ich werde mich weiterhin fleißig durchs Forum lesen,
freue mich aber sehr über jede direkte Antwort bzw. einen Tip !

Grüße, Ralf


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigteich mit unüblichem Rand, was nun ?*

Hallo Ralf,

tu Dir selbst den Gefallen, und führe Kabel und Schlauch über den Rand. Warum ein heiles Becken ohne Not kaputtmachen. Du kannst den Schlauch und das Kabel auch gut mit Ufermatte kaschieren. Umwickeln, schwarzer Kabelbinder, fertig. So bleibst Du flexibel, wenn Du den Standort der Pumpe wechseln willst/mußt und vermeidest einen möglichen Undichtigkeitspunkt. Das Wasser hat so auch genug Möglichkeiten, sich zu verflüchtigen.

Die Beckenwände bis nach unten mit Ufermatte zu kaschieren, gestaltet sich in sofern schwierig, als das Material gerne aufschwimmt. Ich habe es so fünf bis 10 cm über dem inneren Wulst - ist ein beliebtes Versteck für __ Molche und Fische. Die nackten Wände des Beckens verschwinden mit der Zeit von alleine. Wenn Deine Pumpe schwarz ist, wirst Du auch diese bald nicht mehr wahrnehmen. Sie zu kaschieren, bedeutet, sie eventuell in der Saugleistung zu drosseln. Bei mir ist sie z.B. nicht mehr zu sehen, wenn die Seerose richtig loslegt...


----------



## Teichfutzi (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigteich mit unüblichem Rand, was nun ?*

Hallo Ralf,
Bei mir ist es so:
Ich habe einen Folienteich in ca. deiner Größe (soweit ich es auf den Bildern erkennen kann) und eine Schwarze Pumpe am Grund. Den Schlauch und das Kabel habe ich unter Steinen über den Rand gelegt. Da sich Algen in meinem Teich seeeehr wohl fühlen sieht man nichts von der Folie oder der Pumpe/Schlauch/Kabel.
Eine Ufermatte bis mehr als 10cm unter der Wasserlinie zu verlegen halte ich für sinnlos, da sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit Algen auf die Folie setzen werden. Ausser das Wasser das du verwendest ist kein Stück mit Nitrat oder Phosphat belastet und keine toten organischen Stoffe gelangen in den Teich.
STREICH DEN RAND NICHT AN! oberhalb der Wasserlinie ist Ufermatte angebracht, oder man kann -wie ich- Steine bis ins Wasser legen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Benjamin


----------



## Ralf Montreal (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigteich mit unüblichem Rand, was nun ?*

Hallo Christine und Benjamin,

danke für eure Tips !
Ich werde Kabel u. Schlauch wie beschrieben verdecken.
Alleine die Frage "Was ist wenn mal was ist" lässt mich schon vor der Wanddurchführung zurückschrecken.
Die Ufermatte werde ich "nur" bis über die erste Pflanzstufe
lappen lassen, den Rest soll die Natur erledigen.

Jetzt ist erst einmal Erholung vom Gartenbau angesagt,

schöne Pfingsten wünscht euch Ralf


----------

